# the hourly music is god awful.



## rosemarycrossing (Mar 31, 2020)

i said what i said, what is this jazz,,, i didnt ask for this, it doesnt even sound like animal crossing music, i want 5pm new leaf again. : ( (

thoughts??


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 31, 2020)

the only one i like so far is the 2am music, the rest is just basic jazz imo. i sometimes listen to the ww soundtracks while playing new horizons lol


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2020)

It reminds me of Persona music and it's just so heavenly good. I sometimes just standstill just to listen to it. So much better then the trainwreck that is NL's music haha


----------



## tajikey (Mar 31, 2020)

Different strokes for different folks. I certainly don't favor all of them, but I think they're more good than bad.


----------



## Pyoopi (Mar 31, 2020)

I haven't heard all the hours yet but I like it so far. I think 4AM is the most bizarre but also funny.


----------



## Reploid (Mar 31, 2020)

God awful? I strongly disagree. New Leaf was my first game and while the music is good, I don't want this to be New Leaf 2. This is a new game, and the new music is fitting.


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Mar 31, 2020)

not to say i want a copy of new leaf! but something that has some nod to the past games sounds. NL, WW and CF all have the same calm flavour but like these tracks just stick out like a sore thumb, like i NOTICE the music when im playing rather blending into the enviroment etc...


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 31, 2020)

I actually really like the music. I hated new leafs music...at least with this it makes me motivated to go out and do things.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't think it's horrible but it definitely needs to grow on me. I'm a bit iffy about it.


----------



## claracampanelli (Mar 31, 2020)

i don't mind the music


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2020)

Kaiaa said:


> I actually really like the music. I hated new leafs music...at least with this it makes me motivated to go out and do things.



Omg we're the same! HaHa


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't mind the hourly music but I wish it was less samey


----------



## Bcat (Mar 31, 2020)

Although I tenfold prefer the acoustic, nostalgic music from gamecube, wild world, and city folk I actually like this a lot! It's growing on me and I like it better than new leaf's music.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2020)

rosemarycrossing said:


> not to say i want a copy of new leaf! but something that has some nod to the past games sounds. NL, WW and CF all have the same calm flavour but like these tracks just stick out like a sore thumb, like i NOTICE the music when im playing rather blending into the enviroment etc...



I feel this way too. It really does seem to stick out a lot, when I feel like it should bring about a nice, calm atmosphere for casual gameplay.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 31, 2020)

I cannot stand 7/8 AM. It actually motivates me to wake up at 6 AM to do my morning things then instead. Otherwise I mute it and only fish at night.


I was kind of sad cuz going into the game I had the impression that it would be guitar music, which I would LOVE. This just sounds like soft jazz you'd get in an elevator or when you're on hold for customer support.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2020)

7pm New Leaf will always be top tier background music, but New Horizons doesn't suck in my opinion.






I think the New Horizons soundtrack is more diverse, but you couldn't tell by a week's worth of sunny March.


----------



## Cirice (Mar 31, 2020)

I hate the 12pm music. I just feel like there's two tunes playing at the same time for 60 minutes.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Probably my least favorite hourly music in the series. New Leaf will always be the best.


----------



## Coach (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah, I don't really have any that stand out as amazing personally. I do, however, love the change that the music gets during rain! I look forward to hearing the snowy versions as well.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 31, 2020)

well i wouldn't say it's god awful personally, i actually like it! it's not distracting for me and it's good background music for my tasks. 3am-5am is probably my favorite in NH. my favorite overall is always gonna be wild world/city folk for nostalgia reasons.


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2020)

RoyNumber1 said:


> Probably my least favorite hourly music in the series. New Leaf will always be the best.



You misspelled Wild World


----------



## Lazaros (Mar 31, 2020)

to each their own, in all honesty? i think, for me it's more like, considering that i've already poured quite some time into this game, i can't stand to hear certain tracks for the ounth time, over an over again, which is why i generally prefer playing after midnight - haven't heard those tracks as much as i have  with all the others during the day.


----------



## skogkyst (Mar 31, 2020)

I actually like most of the hourly music. These topics keep popping up but I don't relate really. To each their own


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 31, 2020)

It's growing on me honestly!


----------



## foxgl0ves (Mar 31, 2020)

I haven't heard most of the hourly music. Probably just 7am-10pm lol I wake up at around 6am but don't play until I'm fully awake and I fall asleep sometimes before 10pm. 

I honestly couldn't tell you what most of the hours sound like. I like 8am the most that I can remember. That one gets stuck in my head.

But gosh do I miss New Leaf 7pm


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 31, 2020)

I LOVE the music.... to each their own


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 31, 2020)

I honestly don't notice it much, but the hourly music is better than the basic music that you start with in the game :3 and 5 pm is a bop so


----------



## PajamaCat (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't hate it but it's not my favorite either. I think it fits the theme the game is going for but I do prefer the more relaxing music some of the previous games had.


----------



## blinkcrossing (Mar 31, 2020)

I honestly like 9am-12 am, except for 2 pm.


----------



## Verecund (Mar 31, 2020)

So far I like it! I was really unimpressed with NL's hourly music; the only tracks I liked were 8AM and 3PM (although those two were amazing), with most of the other late morning/early afternoon ones being too downbeat for my liking. I'm not a fan of the brass used in some of NH's, but in general I really like how they sound a lot happier! 8AM and 12PM are my favourites, and I really like how 4PM and 5PM don't feel like it's practically the end of the day, which is how I felt whenever those tracks played in NL.

Not sure whether I prefer it over WW/CF yet and maybe I just haven't heard NH's tracks enough to get sick of it, but so far I'm really liking it!


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 31, 2020)

Wild World will never be beaten for me. But this new soundtrack is good. I like the morning to evening tracks, but the night to late night tracks really fall flat for me. Don't really like 11PM and I really don't like 3AM at all. I'll always miss 2am/3am from WW and 11pm and 1am from NL.

I have to say the day tracks in NL were not good for me though so they've sort of improved on those ones (2PM-4PM especially). The new 1PM and 2PM isn't fantastic but from 3PM onwards the tracks are great.

I'm glad this game is continuing the good evening tracks though, I've always loved playing at evening in AC and the music so well accompanies that, especially 6PM and 7PM.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 31, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> Wild World will never be beaten for me. But this new soundtrack is good. I like the morning to evening tracks, but the night to late night tracks really fall flat for me. Don't really like 11PM and I really don't like 3AM at all. I'll always miss 2am/3am from WW and 11pm and 1am from NL.
> 
> I have to say the day tracks in NL were not good for me though so they've sort of improved on those ones (2PM-4PM especially). The new 1PM and 2PM isn't fantastic but from 3PM onwards the tracks are great.
> 
> I'm glad this game is continuing the good evening tracks though, I've always loved playing at evening in AC and the music so well accompanies that, especially 6PM and 7PM.



I found it!
The Wild World 8pm music.

It's the best of the series, IMO! 

Ahh, memories!


----------



## Imbri (Mar 31, 2020)

I like it. No, it isn't like the music from New Leaf, but this isn't New Leaf. I'd be disappointed if they had simply ported that music over.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 31, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I found it!
> The Wild World 8pm music.
> 
> It's the best of the series, IMO!
> ...



Omg yes so much yes! This one was one of my favourites and actually my dad's favourite as well as he'd always whistle this because I played so much ACWW and ACCF and this is the only one he remembered (and 5PM from ACGC). So many memories. NL did 8PM justice as well but NH... not a fan of the 8PM, it sounds like a morning track. I think it could've been swapped with 11AM to retain a bit of that emotion.


----------



## skogkyst (Mar 31, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I found it!
> The Wild World 8pm music.
> 
> It's the best of the series, IMO!
> ...



Simply iconic.


----------



## wonderbunk (Mar 31, 2020)

what? the new soundtrack is so good. funky & jazz driven just like the original population growing soundtrack, and it was scored like this deliberately. as a whole, the new leaf soundtrack is much closer to passive elevator music lol and further from the original game. imo there is nothing very gripping about the new leaf soundtrack. at best, I would describe it as very uhh... atmospheric. but I am just posting because I love the new soundtrack anyhow.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 31, 2020)

Zura said:


> It reminds me of Persona music and it's just so heavenly good. I sometimes just standstill just to listen to it. So much better then the trainwreck that is NL's music haha


I've gotten Persona vibes from some of the tracks as well and I really love those ones! I did like New Leaf's music but overall I'm enjoying the music from this game more.

Sorry you're not into it though, OP.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 31, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> Omg yes so much yes! This one was one of my favourites and actually my dad's favourite as well as he'd always whistle this because I played so much ACWW and ACCF and this is the only one he remembered (and 5PM from ACGC). So many memories. NL did 8PM justice as well but NH... not a fan of the 8PM, it sounds like a morning track. I think it could've been swapped with 11AM to retain a bit of that emotion.



My absolute favorite too! ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



skogkyst said:


> Simply iconic.



Totally!
I had that as my ringtone for years.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 31, 2020)

I kinda hated it at first, but its really grown on me. The 2PM track is my least favorite but everything else is pretty solid imo


----------



## Saga (Mar 31, 2020)

2 AM and 5 AM are absolutely gorgeous. Sometimes I TT to those hours just so I can listen to that music while I fish. �� It's so relaxing...

I think most of the other hours range from OK to good, actually. 

There are just a couple that have really weird horns/brass instruments that I hate. I think one is 3 AM and the other is 2 PM. The horns are really jarring and annoying; not soothing at all, like how I expect AC music to be. I mute the game during those hours and put on my own music from Youtube.


----------



## Hirisa (Mar 31, 2020)

I am loving the soundtrack. It takes me back to the Gamecube version, and most of the tracks have more instrumental texture and development before looping than the tracks in New Leaf.


----------



## DukeSR8 (Mar 31, 2020)

I muted my Switch since 5 PM is pretty bad IMO.. Really wish they'd asked if we wanted to stay with the tutorial music as that's nice and peaceful.


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

i actually like it - 7pm, 11pm and 8am are my favourites


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 31, 2020)

I never cared about the music


----------



## Franny (Mar 31, 2020)

i wouldnt say its "god awful" but 5 am is the only music i really like. the rest are mehhh


----------



## Nia (Mar 31, 2020)

I guess this is an unpopular opinion but I LOVE new horizons music. I wouldn't want a 2.0 version of the past games music and I think it fits the new generation of ac, plus after 7 years and 2000 hours of new leaf I got a little bit sick of the music haha
Original ac's music is iconic and will always be the best to me for nostalgic reasons, but new horizon's music is a close second!


----------



## Mairen (Mar 31, 2020)

I especially like one of the tracks earlier in the day because it reminds me a lot of one of the tracks from persona 5, and I'm a huge fan of that whole series. None of the music really bothers me!


----------



## Maiana (Mar 31, 2020)

3am >>>>
To be honest, the hourly tracks grew on me.


----------



## Deca (Mar 31, 2020)

I wholeheartedly agree with the previous commenters! 

It's really nowhere near as bad as people make it out to be, and I think the criticism mainly comes from younger folks who grew up with New Leaf. 

While WW will always be my fave soundtrack for it's memorable and nostalgic tunes, New Horizons is definitely up there as I feel like the instrumentalisation is more refined, mature and well thought out. It also perfectly fits the environment/deserted island vibe, and is overall better suited for the home console setting. 

I honestly never liked the NL soundtrack much anyway ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2020)

Deca said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with the previous commenters!
> 
> It's really nowhere near as bad as people make it out to be, and I think the criticism mainly comes from younger folks who grew up with New Leaf.
> 
> ...



You pretty much summed up exactly how I feel about it.


----------



## CJ8080 (Mar 31, 2020)

I love the hourly music, it’s a fresh change to the series because new leaf style of music would get bland if it was the same for another 8 years. I think this one is so cool


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 31, 2020)

i really do like the tunes but i can see where people are coming from, the mood of ww/nl is so different. i'm less into the late night tracks and those times were always my favorite in older games


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 31, 2020)

I don’t think it’s terrible, but I don’t like it for the atmospheric aspect of the game. I wish that they had gone with something less jazzy/towny in _every song_... and more soft nature and cute (strings & cute notes) like some past games. Especially since NH is supposed to bring us closer to nature and enjoying the “island”

Just a thought tho; This fan-made music can replace all of it, imo! Sounds just like new/true Animal Crossing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA5nczoi6oo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2020)

Well I didn’t like the 3 AM music. It would’ve sounded better if no ducks were talking.


----------



## a sprout (Mar 31, 2020)

Honestly, not a huge fan of the 2 pm music. It's pretty okay, though. I think I still like a lot of the New Leaf music better? But I do enjoy the 5 am track quite a bit. 6 pm is nice too.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 31, 2020)

I really like the music. It has a lot of jazz and funk and lo fi to it compared to the classical tracks of New Leaf. Then again, my ears have been craving jazz and funk recently. 

My favorite tracks are 5 PM, 1 AM, and 5 AM. After listening to the whole day to get a real sense of it, 5 AM really breaks my heart because it is the call back to New Leaf with a smooth early morning classical track. It is so different from the rest of the score and would be the best music to wake up to.

3 AM makes me grin because it starts getting weird. The music is kinda silly and really, unless you are a night bird, 3 AM is a silly/strange hour. Especially in western culture with 3 AM being the witching hour.


----------



## RedPanda (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm with you. It sounds like cheesy smooth jazz for old people. I forget which hour but maybe the 6pm music ? Sounds really obnoxious and funky and it's hard to ignore. I prefer the New Leaf music by far. Hell, bring back the repetitive tutorial music. At least that sat in the background.


----------



## Sowelu (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey OP - I feel your pain. I actually have a lengthy write up/post (here) about how bad (most) of the tracks are (to my ears, at least).

To sum it up, as others have mentioned, a lot of the tracks just have a mindless 'cool jazz' (90's genre) vibe to them that just doesn't fit the setting and the stunning visuals. A layered and more mysterious sound track for evening/overnight with smoother and more relaxing but happy day tracks would have paired well with the visuals, and this is what I was expecting. 

Aside from most of the tracks sounding the same, there is that one instrument that is constant throughout most hourly songs, and it just pierces through my eardrums. It's just annoying and can be heard (as a standout) even at the lowest volume setting. I can't think of the name of it, an 'electric something-achord'. Had that instrument been replaced with something more pleasant sounding, the songs would've been fine. Not great, but tolerable. 

Then there is that old-timey trumpet that is used in the theme song as well as in a few hourly tracks... It reminds me of the sound effects that you'd expect to hear when old, sad clowns walk into a scene in an old movie. I just don't get it?!

I know not everyone is moved by music the way others are, but when you put hours and hours into gameplay, the music (which cannot be disabled) is a big part of the experience. I wish more evening tracks sounded like *5am*, and more day tracks sounded like *12pm*.

I don't know if they used a new music team for this release, or there wasn't enough time to perfect a better soundtrack. Just thinking back to 10pm and 11pm in WW and 11pm in NL (to name a few as most of NL tracks were magical), just as examples, wow, those were amazing tracks that really just set the mood. Those beautiful French accordion sounds, or whatever they are, are missed. They are a staple in AC, but they are only in one track in NH. 

Comparing the soundtracks from WW and NL to NH, you just have to wonder what they were thinking...


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 1, 2020)

You obviously haven't played at 12PM then.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Apr 1, 2020)

There's some songs I absolutely cannot stand! But my main issue is that it's often so loud I can't hear what's going on! I can't hear the fish bobber or I can't hear a balloon floating by... I wish we had options for it (including to play music from older gameS)


----------



## kkfenrir (Apr 1, 2020)

Yeah I'm personally not a fan either. I wish there were sound settings to mute just the music. :'3
My favourite will always be New Leaf/City Folk, I'd love to have the option to listen to old soundtracks in-game.


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 1, 2020)

It's clear that people are going to have different opinions on all kinds of music, and the composers certainly can't please everyone. Do we know if Kazumi Totaka is still working on the soundtrack for this one? I've seen a few videos listing composers for the game and he isn't included, but I'm not sure if that's right.

Anyway, I totally disagree and I think the soundtrack sounds really good. Animal Crossing soundtrack has always been consistantly 'good', but I think there are more standout tracks here than in the rest of the series. We're actually getting proper instruments instead of a small section of a midi, and I personally love the upbeat Jazz sound. You also have the calmer tracks as you get into the night - 7PM for example just screams 'winding down' to me.. and have you heard 1AM and 2AM?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 1, 2020)

I'll be honest, New Leaf is still my favorite. While I don't mind New Horizons music (some songs better than others), it's nowhere near as good as NL in my opinion. 5 pm NL while always be my top favorite. It made me want to run around my town while the sun sets just because. Now, while I see what they're going for, it sounds a bit generic to me.

This is just opinion though, and as always like to give a benefit of a doubt; nothing wrong with trying new things. I just miss NL OST.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Apr 1, 2020)

I miss 8 PM from New Leaf but the New 6 PM music is very soothing and I love coming home to that music.

But otherwise I dont really mind the music as much anymore. It still will take some time to get used to it. Though, while the music itself isnt too bad, I think most of the daytime music lacks the variety New Leaf had. they all sound very similar to each other.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 1, 2020)

I really like the music especially 8am, 5pm and 7pm.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 1, 2020)

New leaf is definitely more personal to me. I haven’t connected with new horizons music yet. Certain nostalgia when I hear new leaf but nothing with new horizons. Hopefully it changes!


----------



## piske (Apr 1, 2020)

i'm trying not to complain about anything in the game yet, because it hasn't been out for that long and i am loving everything so far, but yeah, i am not a fan of the new music. a lot of it is really obnoxious imo. i haven't heard the overnight stuff yet, so maybe that is chiller and better!

- - - Post Merge - - -

p.s. wild world has the best music


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 1, 2020)

overose said:


> p.s. wild world has the best music



Agreed. Very nostalgic too now.


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 1, 2020)

Personally really liking the hourly music. Some real bangers in there.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 1, 2020)

it'd be dope if they gave us the option to adjust the volume of the music and SFX


----------



## TheRealWC (Apr 1, 2020)

I really like the New Horizons soundtrack. I agree I'm not crazy about 2pm, but I look more of the later afternoon tunes, especially 6pm. Love the accordion. 

Wild World will always be my favorite. Is it because of nostalgia? Probably, but the soundtrack was iconic.


----------



## chesty (Apr 2, 2020)

I miss 5 pm and 1 am from New Leaf...


----------



## W4tch (Apr 2, 2020)

I like 2PM and 5PM (from what I've been able to play), but yeah. The others mostly blow.


----------



## Raz (Apr 2, 2020)

I agree. There's a few that are good, like 5pm, but overall, they're ridiculously repetitive, uninspired, and they lack variety of tones and instruments. 

When compared to New Leaf's OST, New Horizons's is 
pretty bad.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 2, 2020)

3AM Theme is really wacky but I don't hate it. Everything else is either forgetable or I really like. Personal favorites are 5AM(!), 7AM, 8AM, 11AM, 12PM, 5PM(!), 6PM, and 7PM.


----------



## horan (Apr 2, 2020)

Opinions are definitely subjective, but I think that saying that it doesn't sound like Animal Crossing is very incorrect as it does sound a lot like the gamecube version.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 2, 2020)

I haven't heard all of them yet but I like the ones i've heard so far. I'm mainly just glad to have some variety now, I got _so sick_ of the tutorial music


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 2, 2020)

i love how this thread is now on its 8th page.... their music choices for new horizons really are, well.... a choice

some of them are growing on me. but mostly night time music. and dead hours.

i came back here though because i finally heard 3am after farming last night and i have no words.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Apr 2, 2020)

It hasn’t hit me like the other games. They were certainly more experimental. I think GameCube had the best music.


----------



## mohn (Apr 2, 2020)

Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's bad


----------



## Trundle (Apr 2, 2020)

There are some songs I like much more than others, but overall I like it much better than New Leaf. I wish I played later into the night since those are my favourite tracks so far.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 2, 2020)

I personally love it. The only track I don't like very much is 8:00 am. Other than that, I think it's perfect. I prefer jazzy over the music in NL. I think GCN and WW have the best OST of the entire series, but NH is very much close to those. I also like how many tracks remind me of the original AC.


----------



## Geoni (Apr 3, 2020)

It's great in the afternoon, alright in the morning, but the evening and night tracks don't really live up to the rest of the games in the series aside from 3am, and 5am. Like yeah 3am is wackadoodle but it's a callback to gamecube's 2am I think.

5am, 12pm, and 5pm are the standouts on the soundtrack I think which is a lower count of standouts than previous titles. 12am, 1am, 3am, 7am, and 7pm are solid. I'll probably come back to this and feel differently though.


----------



## Kladz (Apr 3, 2020)

I personally love the new music, it's so full of life and way more diverse than new leaf in my opinion.

I think New Horizons is more funk/blues based than jazz actually. I mean 5pm in New leaf was basically a jazzy bossa nova.

1 am in NH always gets me in that cozy after party vibe, the track is truly perfect for late night fishing. And I mean 5 pm, cmon it slaps!!


----------



## Bugs (Apr 3, 2020)

I quite like what I've heard so far, haven't heard too much of the daytime music as I'm working full time, but I like the evening songs - 6PM especially


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 3, 2020)

I think most of the music is ok but what is bothering me are the rainy versions (or the lack thereof). I had more rainy than sunny days in NH so far (northern hemisphere) and the normal background music is really not fitting when it rains. I don't know why they removed rainy versions of the hourly music for this game. If those are supposed to be rainy versions of the normal hourly tracks, they really can't be distinguished and don't fit the rainy theme.


----------



## Flodorf (Apr 3, 2020)

Dacroze said:


> I think most of the music is ok but what is bothering me are the rainy versions (or the lack thereof). I had more rainy than sunny days in NH so far (northern hemisphere) and the normal background music is really not fitting when it rains. I don't know why they removed rainy versions of the hourly music for this game. If those are supposed to be rainy versions of the normal hourly tracks, they really can't be distinguished and don't fit the rainy theme.



I haven't had much rain at all, but from what I can tell there is a difference between the tracks. I usually play between 8 PM to 10 PM, so I am quite familiar with those tracks, and they definitely sound different on this 'rainy' playlist.






EDIT: And what's with these hyperbolic titles? God awful? This whole COVID-19 crisis is god awful. You might not like it, but such a title doesn't really invite me to participate in any discussion.


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 3, 2020)

Flodorf said:


> I haven't had much rain at all, but from what I can tell there is a difference between the tracks. I usually play between 8 PM to 10 PM, so I am quite familiar with those tracks, and they definitely sound different on this 'rainy' playlist.



Hmm, that's weird. I had a few tracks in my head that really didn't fit the rain, but I can't find them in that playlist. I did hear the difference in the playlist though. I might have to listen to it again once it rains again, thanks for the link.


----------



## momayo (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm with the OP here --- the new music for me is a disconnect to the game, it forces me to be conscious of it for some reason. Conscious not in a good way, but more of a distracting way. Though, to each their own.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 3, 2020)

Here are my top 7. These ones are surely not _god awful_.

12PM
10AM
8AM
5PM
4PM
7AM
9AM


----------

